
Here’s how Apple plans to protect privacy and still compete on AI - po
http://www.recode.net/2016/6/13/11925660/apple-differential-privacy
======
po
_To obscure a person’s identity, the company said it will inject a small
amount of "noise," or randomness, to what the user does — so each little
interaction, on its own, is meaningless_

This seems like a system-level implementation of the recent "Ruin my Search
History" that was on here a few days ago[1]. I like it in theory as it seems
to give users plausible deniability on any activity, but I think it would only
help if used in addition to other policies.

[1] [http://ruinmysearchhistory.com](http://ruinmysearchhistory.com)

